# MSI X-610 Laptop Won't Boot FreeBSD 11.1



## 3guesses (Mar 26, 2018)

I installed FreeBSD 11.1 onto an 8GB SD card using my MSI X-610 laptop without any problem, but then when I try to boot the installation it fails with the following:


```
Mounting from ufs:/dev/da1s1a failed with error 19.

Loader variables:
  vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/da1s1a
  vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
```

Any ideas why it won't boot?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2018)

3guesses said:


> Any ideas why it won't boot?


USB sticks tend to move around if you have multiple plugged in. So when you installed FreeBSD the 'empty' drive was da1. Now that you removed the install stick it became da0. The 'trick' is to use labels, so the actual drive number doesn't matter any more.


----------



## 3guesses (Mar 26, 2018)

SirDice said:


> USB sticks tend to move around if you have multiple plugged in. So when you installed FreeBSD the 'empty' drive was da1. Now that you removed the install stick it became da0. The 'trick' is to use labels, so the actual drive number doesn't matter any more.


OK, that makes sense.  Could you tell me how I use these labels or when I can find out about using them?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2018)

This should help: http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/labels.html


----------



## 3guesses (Mar 26, 2018)

SirDice said:


> This should help: http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/labels.html


Thanks, I'll try to work through that to get the installation working.  I'm surprised that the Tutorial doesn't stress the usefulness of labels when installing, especially if installing to removable media.  In fact it would be very helpful if the installer prompted for the assignment of labels if it recognised that the installation is to removable media.


----------



## 3guesses (Mar 28, 2018)

OK, so I managed to work out how to fix my FreeBSD installation but my TrueOS installation (also on 8GB SD card) is proving a bit trickier!


----------



## 3guesses (Apr 4, 2018)

Just a quick update, the problem with my TrueOS installation appears to be unrelated to the labelling of partitions - it appears to be the automount service which is the culprit.


----------

